# How to Root a factory replacement?



## sting23ray (Dec 31, 2011)

1. Recived a Replacement BIONIC from VZ.
2. Didn't root it - Ran the OAT to 5.5.893.
3. Now want to root it and install a ROM (Theory or Liberty)

Will Pete's tool still work for rooting? Or will I have to use some other method?
Will the ROM have any issues with 5.5.893?

Thanks for your help guys


----------



## realbbb (Nov 16, 2011)

ROTA893.ZIP

Find it here. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/54323236/ROTA893.ZIP

This will stay root through a 59901 update.









BBB
Bowed to Mirror You.


----------



## sting23ray (Dec 31, 2011)

much respect bud.... thanks for the help


----------

